# grapple loader flips



## Rx7man (Feb 6, 2015)

I lost a friend a couple years ago, he was an experienced faller (20 some years) when we was falling some big dead beetle kill pines. From what I understood, he had an operator for a small wheel grapple loader and against the operators preference, instructed him to push high on the tree, with the tree between the forks.
The hinge point on the dead pines are notoriously weak, and the tree fell sideways, taking the loader with it.. he got crushed by the loader.

I've heard people say if you're going to push on a tree with a grapple, make sure the tree isn't between the forks

RIP Danny


----------

